
How Do People 'Die from Old Age'? - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/how-do-people-actually-die-from-old-age-1844521439
======
seesawtron
You might be interested in this talk on latest theories on senescence and
cell-death:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjQ5Z7v6csk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjQ5Z7v6csk)

